# Sarasota?



## THE Bull Gator (Nov 1, 2011)

I got a job offer and I'm moving to Sarasota in early June. I plan on getting a Pro Angler 14, but I don't know what the fishing is like down there. I'm just looking for someone to go with to learn how to fish that area. I'd also like to try offshore fishing in the kayak too.


----------



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

I am moving down to Sarasota for the summer for an internship with Mote, I move down this coming week. I heard the fishing for snook is great down there and I hope to try it out. I have a PA 12 and am taking down with me. Hit me up when you get down there, hopefully I'll get the hang of the fishing down there and have a few spots!

-Tight Lines


----------



## THE Bull Gator (Nov 1, 2011)

Alright man, that sounds awesome. I actually just graduated from UWF. I'll definitely be sure to get in touch and we'll go slay 'em.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

You guys are going to DIG Siesta Key!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Capn Davey said:


> You guys are going to DIG Siesta Key!!!!!!!!!


Best beach in Florida by far.


----------



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

I've heard of fishing for snook in the surf on the beaches, can you do that on Siesta Key?? That sounds like an awesome experience, walking down a beach looking for snook


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I was raise in that area back in the 60s and 70s bradenton beach we would catch snook in the surf but only around jetties or areas that had some rock piles. There are artifical reefs close to shore off bradenton bch. Longboat key and newpass have snook under the bridges. Look for structure for snook.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I better change the above date to the 50s and early 60s. Dam i cant even remember dates.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Snook around there are mostly under the bridges, or some structure.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Your mamma is not going to be happy Gator!!!!!!!:whistling:


----------



## THE Bull Gator (Nov 1, 2011)

Haha. I've already had to deal with some crying, but she already said she was gonna get a timeshare down there. 

Is fishing for snook similar to fishing for reds and specks? I'm used to fishing flats and docks at night, so do you target snook the same way?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

You will target them the same way. Also if you are on the gulf and if you see any fallen trees on the beach the snook love to hang out around them. I miss Sarasota, it is an awesome place to live.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Watch the show flats class. 90% of it is filmed in that area. I would trade the fishing here in Stuart for that quick like. Bait is easy to find, Cobia are inshore, major tarpon run, huge snook, reds, trout, flounder, jewfish all inshore. That's so many more fish than we get.


----------



## BCNGATOR (Dec 16, 2007)

I moved to Sarasota back in 2006. Took a job down here and have enjoyed it. Weather is great year round and can fish year round. Send me a PM and I will give you some info on the area. Snook are on the beaches now, and will only get better as the season goes on. Tarpon have showed up and there are plenty more to fish for. I live just South of Clark Road and enjoy that part of town. Again hit me up if you have any questions.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Snook fishing is off the charts down there. We used to vacation in Casey Key and Nokomis Beach every year and slay the Snook, with Trout and Reds mixed in.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Bullshark said:


> Watch the show flats class. 90% of it is filmed in that area. I would trade the fishing here in Stuart for that quick like. Bait is easy to find, Cobia are inshore, major tarpon run, huge snook, reds, trout, flounder, *jewfish* all inshore. That's so many more fish than we get.


 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dang Shark, 
Waass up with that non P.C. fish name ?
Especially coming from a "U" grad .


----------

